# Toro snowblower backfires and quits



## jholear (Dec 8, 2009)

My Toro also backfires quite a bit. It starts right up but only runs for 30 to 60 seconds before quiting. Any ideas?


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I would first check to make sure there is fresh gas in the tank. Did you leave the gas from last season in it? If so drain and replace with fresh fuel, also pull the bowl on the carb and clean that out.


----------

